# Gentoo & Modem

## _Echelon_

Ho installato gentoo su 1 portatile acer TravelMate 632XV. Vorrei far funzionare il modem interno. Devo abilitare qualcosa sul kernel.. cecare driver o cosa ?

Vi sarei grato se mi potesse dare una mano, è urgente. Grazie !

----------

## BlueRaven

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Ho installato gentoo su 1 portatile acer TravelMate 632XV. Vorrei far funzionare il modem interno. Devo abilitare qualcosa sul kernel.. cecare driver o cosa ?

 

Vai qui e prega che sia supportato.

----------

## _Echelon_

molto gentile  :Smile:  Grazie ora controllo

----------

## _Echelon_

azz ho l'intel 537, e ci sono i driver fino al 536 !! Ke sfiga  :Sad:  mi tocca montare il 98..

Sapete mica come si formatta in fat da linux ?

----------

## cerri

```
*  app-admin/dosfstools

      Latest version available: 2.8-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.8-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 64 kB

      Homepage:    ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/Linux/LOCAL/dosfstools/

      Description: dos filesystem tools

```

----------

## _Echelon_

lol ! fikissmo ! Grazie !

----------

## paolo

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> azz ho l'intel 537, e ci sono i driver fino al 536 !! Ke sfiga  mi tocca montare il 98..
> 
> Sapete mica come si formatta in fat da linux ?

 

Cioè togli la Gentoo????   :Shocked: 

Controlla molto bene TUTTO il web se il costo è la perdita della G! 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Ma non credo... altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto come fare a formattere un fs da linux!

Credo che si prepari a un dual boot..... (spero?!?!)

----------

## _Echelon_

si esatto.. finke nn ci sono i driver devo mettere 1 dualboot  :Sad: 

no so se provare i driver precedenti xo.. magari vanno  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

fallo...mi è successa una cosa simile con il mio portatile quindi prova prima di perdere le speranze  :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

k  :Smile: 

----------

## _Echelon_

k  :Smile: 

----------

